#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  rule to turn off a rule

## tiger10012

Hi Everyone,
I have a rule, called autoforward email, which I use remotely on a few occasions. The problem is that I never remember to turn the rule off after I return to my computer and am done with it.

Is it possible to write a macro which enables the moment I start outlook? I wanted it to look to see if the rule is on, and, if the rule is on, then disable the rule. I am looking to have the validation occur every time I first start Outlook. I am using Outlook 2007.

Thanks in advance!

----------

